# Wiz Dog



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Paris is perfectly pad trained, and the only problem now is that of the tracking problem (ie, wee wee paws) all over the carpet. 

I purchased the Wiz Dog directly from them a few months back and Paris just won't use it. he will pee directly next to the wiz dog and will not use it at all. Hubby said that the top part of the wiz dog probably hurts his paws when he stands there. I know that some of you have this product, can you share your experience with me? For now, we have gone back to pad only. paris is very happy because we are back to this...but I hate the little dirty paws. 

I may have to sell the product. Anyone interested? It's not used at all... -_- Gees, add that to the list of products I have bought and Paris won't use...

We also have wee wee pad holders (for his chewing phase) but it turns out we didn't need it. that's in the utility closet collecting dust too...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Apr 17 2005, 10:42 PM
> *I may have to sell the product.  Anyone interested?  It's not used at all... -_-  Gees, add that to the list of products I have bought and Paris won't use...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53647*


[/QUOTE]


We all bought many things for our babies yet they don't like them for whatever reason.... -_- Why don't we list all the things we don't use and sell them here???
Maybe other dogs might appreciate....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Somewhere I read to break them in by putting a wee pad on top of the Wiz dog at first.







Will that maybe help? I know you must be frustrated. I hate wet paws too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You might try a different brand of pads. I found some just don't absorb as fast. 

You can also try fabric pads like the Pish Pad or Pooch Pads to see if those work any better. 

Mikey pees a ton and large amounts so I buy extra thick pads and that keeps us dry.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi ,

At first chelsey did not like the feel of the grid on her paws either. What I did was train her on the wee wee pads first. Command " Go Potty" then reward right after. We use the wee wee pads with grass scent on them. I did that for a few weeks. Make sure they are not missing the wee wee pad first. Then move the wee wee pad in to the Wizdog. I left the grid off for a month. "Go Potty " and treats lots of praise" Then I put the grid on. She just walked a round getting used to it. At first she did not go... then I lifted it up and said "go putty". She went on the pad.. Leave the pad there with the urine scent on it ... Then cover with the grid... Then putt puppy back there later in the day and say "go potty." reward. " don't forget the treat very important step.

Make sure to place the puppy on the wizdog. Say Go potty or what ever command you use. You have to make sure that you are there to watch them at first. If they go of the grid place them back on. An say go "potty again"

Chelsey uses the wizdog with no issues now.. I think she missed once since we got her because she was so busy playing with chester .

We don't even have to tell her sometimes , she will just run up the stairs and go there.

I hope this helps. Rember you must leave a scent under the grid so puppy can smell were to go.

p.s Untill you get them completely trained on the wizdog you can use proline rinse to clean up the pee stains on the paws. I know an other product, but it really does work. I use it too.


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Apr 18 2005, 08:31 AM
> *Hi ,
> 
> At first chelsey did not like the feel of the grid on her paws either.  What I did was train her on the wee wee pads first. Command " Go Potty"  then reward right after.  We use the wee wee pads with grass scent on them. I did that for a few weeks.  Make sure they are not missing the wee wee pad first.  Then move the wee wee pad in to the Wizdog.  I left the grid off for a month.  "Go Potty " and treats lots of praise"  Then I put the grid on.  She just walked a round getting used to it.  At first she did not go... then I lifted it up and said "go putty".  She went on the pad..  Leave the pad there with the  urine scent on it ... Then cover with the grid... Then putt puppy back there later  in the day and say "go potty." reward.   " don't forget the treat very important step.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Good advice. That is exactly how I got Jack to use the Wiz dog. It took about a week. Good luck.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 18 2005, 08:05 AM
> *You might try a different brand of pads. I found some just don't absorb as fast.
> 
> You can also try fabric pads like the Pish Pad or Pooch Pads to see if those work any better.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have tried many brands...may I ask which brand you use for Mikey?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Apr 18 2005, 08:31 AM
> *Hi ,
> 
> At first chelsey did not like the feel of the grid on her paws either.  What I did was train her on the wee wee pads first. Command " Go Potty"  then reward right after.  We use the wee wee pads with grass scent on them. I did that for a few weeks.  Make sure they are not missing the wee wee pad first.  Then move the wee wee pad in to the Wizdog.  I left the grid off for a month.  "Go Potty " and treats lots of praise"  Then I put the grid on.  She just walked a round getting used to it.  At first she did not go... then I lifted it up and said "go putty".  She went on the pad..  Leave the pad there with the  urine scent on it ... Then cover with the grid... Then putt puppy back there later  in the day and say "go potty." reward.  " don't forget the treat very important step.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thankss!!! I will try to reinforce it. I tried this method but it didnt work. Maybe it was just me and I gave up too early. I have proline self rinse and I swear by the product too!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy didn't like the wiz dog either.. he refused to use it under any circumstances. The grid on mine didn't fit securely in the frame and I was a little peeved about that. Tuffy was able to pick the grate up and run around with it.. which was hilarious, but obviously a problem. I bet you could sell it on eBay if it doesn't work out, I've been thinking about doing that with mine.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Apr 18 2005, 06:56 PM
> *I have tried many brands...may I ask which brand you use for Mikey?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53935*


[/QUOTE]

I buy them in bulk from Burns Veterinary Supply through work. I just ask for the thickest ones and they send me whichever is cheapest they have in stock. They are usually some generic brand of hospital underpads. Every once in a while they aren't thick enough so I send the box back. 

I use to by the bulk ones from Dog's Outfitters but they are super thin now...


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, potty training can get frustrating. We have 2 beautiful Malts ages 7 months and 6 1/2 months. We also bought the Whiz Dog and neither one would use it. I agree that it may hurt their paws.
The product that works for us is the "Phish Pad" Both Cotton Ball and Powder Puff use them on their own through out the day. We have them in the areas where they play and in wife's office where they spend lots of time also. Each day there are fewer and fewr OOPS. Today, only one OOPS. And our male is the toughest challenge re: Potty training.








There are many opinions on Phish Pads, but we swear by them...And best of all there is no tracking...and they are washable














Len


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Apr 18 2005, 08:01 PM
> *Tuffy didn't like the wiz dog either.. he refused to use it under any circumstances.  The grid on mine didn't fit securely in the frame and I was a little peeved about that.  Tuffy was able to pick the grate up and run around with it.. which was hilarious, but obviously a problem.  I bet you could sell it on eBay if it doesn't work out, I've been thinking about doing that with mine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53940*


[/QUOTE]
you can return it or ask for a replacment grid .. when i first got mind it was the old grid and chelsey was biting it up. They replaced it with the new one they just developed and it is harder for the puppies to get at it. chelsey can no longer pick it up.
I got the replacement free of charge. They really do stand by there product.

oh and I think there is a money back garentee, so you return it if is not working for you.


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

I bought the Wiz dog based on positive comments about it on this site and tried to train Tristan on it right away (before potty pad training) that was probably my first mistake. It's just been collecting dust but this encourages me to give it a try again. Especially with the treat reinforcement.

I bought the bulk puppy pads from Pet Edge, they seem to be working great so far!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok stupid quiston whats a wiz grid? I tried just putting Summers pee pads in the litter box and she just walked around like now what grammie and would get out a go . now were back to pad on the floor. she's great when she's in her rooms but let her be in the kitchen or bedroom and ( why bother going to the pad when there's this great carpet) oops! Thankfully we have tile thourgh the house except the bedrooms .. But son getting a little upset when he comes home and goes to his room only to find big wet spot








anyway will try anything to get her potty trained hubby doesn't think she will ever totally get it . She is 20weeks and still so tiny maybe 3lbs last wt.2lbs15oz at 4 months.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry posted twice oops


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Apr 22 2005, 08:27 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Do you have a Wiz dog?
This is what it the grid looks like.. 









it is the white part that goes over the wee wee pad to stop puppy from pulling at the wee wee pad or riping up paper. It also helps with keeping wet paws from tracking in your home

This is the site location www.wizdog.com.
your puppy is still a puppy and it wil take some time.. and lots of treats for her to get it. If your puppy has her own room you need ot limit the space they have.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I ordered a case of pads from Drs. Foster and Smith. They are the better ones. Anyway, when your pup uses them the liquid soaks in really fast. I paid $50 for 150 pads. I don't know if that is expensive or not. But the extra cost is worth it cause I can use them longer. They dry off better.









http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...4&N=2001+113510


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Where do you buy Pish Pads?? That's exactly the solution I have been looking for!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angus_@May 26 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Where do you buy Pish Pads?? That's exactly the solution I have been looking for!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Pish Pad


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 26 2005, 02:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pish Pad
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65669
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey I didn't know Christman designed those. I wonder how they got the idea.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Excellent!







So you buy them directly from the manufacturer (over the phone)? Hmmm...I wonder if they'll ship to Canada.... I'm going to e-mail them now to find out! Thanks!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When I first got the Wizdog Lacey wouldn't stand on it. I tried putting down a couple of pads on top of the grate. I don't think she liked the feeling of the grate at first. Since Lacey was already pad trained she knew what to do on the pad. After a couple of days I didn't put the pads on top but under the grate. Lots of praise and she did great. Took about 2 days of lots of treats and praise and she got it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep that what we did to to train chelsey to use it. 

Question so you guys are using this Piddle Pads® Xtra product under the wizdog. 
how about the smell. The ones we use right now are very good. The ones you recommeded seem to dry fast and i don't mind saving a couple bucks


----------

